# We both messed up - HELP little correction



## UNmerryGoRound (Nov 4, 2007)

....i was tired writing all that, my guy was not financially able to leave wife 1, immediately, but the manipulator, wife no. 2 saw enough $ to make it worth her while, he is now working about 6.5 days a week to support both sets of people. Sorry for the Typos.


----------

